# Garfy paints a Necron Doom Scythe



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I've just finished this model and posted it on my blog ( http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/showcase-necron-doom-scythe.html )

Let me know what you think of Iron Man Cron and his Proton Pack particle streams.


















































Army Shot so far.









Feel free to join the blog, or our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/taleofpainters - thank you.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It's.... beautiful... :shok:


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

:shok: yes.. yes it is - and your that guy that was on the what's new today blog back when it started in its new format

How did you paint it so smooth? And do that red glow?... please tell me everything!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled work.

I can see your intent with the particle cannons; however, they fall into the unnatural valley for me.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

spray gun is how he did it, if you look close you can see a odd blob here or there. Look close in the first pic, see those white flecks thats from a air brush. Using a dark colour over the whole base then slightly add brighter colours transition. 

Hand brushed the metal I am pretty sure, and the necron himself. Also hand brushed the blue, I say enchanted blue then added alot of white to the mix and added a highlight to the center. Same for the orb/ balls.

Not sure what colours he used for the cannons tho, looks like vanjello but not sure in gamesworkshop paint I would say "midnight highlighted with enchanted with final highlight of 50/50 mix white and enchanted"

for the orange lightning I would say a dark orange mixed with a redish maybe and then highlighted with the orange with out red mix in the center.

BUT to the orginal poster, good job and hope to see more.


----------



## Kegoha (Jun 2, 2012)

I know it is your work of art, :grin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great man... one bone of contention i have is the weapons array and the attempt at making it look like its charging up. The lightning, for lack of better word is a little thick paint wise. I think over all I would have just gone with a solid energy core in blue like you did with the gauss weapons on your warriors. Don't get me wrong, the red paint work is boss... maybe I can rep ya again.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Very, very, VERY nice. Just came across your blog a few days ago and now have it bookmarked along with a select few others. Excellent work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:shok::shok:Simply stunning. Best I've ever seen.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

while the paint job is undeniably excellent i find it awkward that the tesla on the scythe is painted like the gauss on the warriors instead of like the tesla on the immortals.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

@falcoso: You can check out more of his (+other's) work here. He has a bunch of other W.I.P. blogs as well as a Tutorial or two.

He's from Tale of Painters, which, I may add, I am a huge fan of.

hope that helps,

-Big Mek Lugnutz


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Big Mek LugNutz said:


> @falcoso: You can check out more of his (+other's) work here. He has a bunch of other W.I.P. blogs as well as a Tutorial or two.
> 
> He's from Tale of Painters, which, I may add, I am a huge fan of.
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Mek Lugnutz. :grin:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

you know, i hate your skill so much, you always put me to shame!


----------

